# Power Problems



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys

I just build a quite big track, not huge by any strech but its about a 3 second a lap track, Will i lose any power if I go bigger, it feels like i have lost some power already but I dont know. Will it work if I have two ternial track pieces (the ones which the power input and controlers) in the same track or will that like overload it or something

What do you guys do?

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Power taps become increasingly necessary the larger the track.
Adding a power tap for every 12- 15 joints will give you a much more even power curve making a huge differance in your enjoyment.
With Power taps you can build a much larger track than you likely have room for....But if you want to try, the Record sits at somewhere around a mile of track and filled a HUGE Gymnasium with track running everywhere.(That was a Carrerra track and I heard that Ninco recently Broke that record but I have no confirmation on this, basically because I dont really care LOL........Anybody that wants to spend days setting up a mile of track, troubleshoot it and then run a couple cars for an hour to get in somebodies book is Just a bit OFF in my mind


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

For basic tracks here is an easy way to add power taps: This makes a huge difference with a little bit of effort.  










Run power feeds from one area close to power to another spot farther away. Pinch the wire between the connections. Pay attention to correct polarity! Smooth the wire ends down so they don't catch on your cars.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Slott V said:


> For basic tracks here is an easy way to add power taps: This makes a huge difference with a little bit of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woosh, 

Most of what you just said went way over my head, If you can make it any clearer that would be great, if not ill just ask my dad. Are you sure I cant just put 2 ternimal tracks in my circut?


Thanks

Tom


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

OK, lets see...

The track connections create resistance and the larger the layout the more resistance, therfore giving you less power farther away. You need to jump power from a connection close to your power terminal track to the farthest point in your layout. This can be done by pinching some wire between the track connections like I've shown above. Lets use this simple one lane drawing to illustrate. Pay attention to the left and right rails when running jumper wires to the other side. This is very basic but should boost your power around your stock layout;

Simple enough?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

And yes another terminal track placed on the far side of the layout might help but then you need another power pack.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Tom, it sounds as though you are Young and do not have much experience with electricity etc, is this correct??
You Can use another terminal track If you use another power pack as was pointed out. Another possibility (and much depends on HOW large your track is) Would be to get a Larger power pack.
What type of track do you have??

Example, Tyco made a couple of differant wall warts (power plugs) and one of them was a Super variety with far more power.
A pack like this would likely take care of Anything up to 50 feet or so and 2 lanes.
These packs can sometimes be found used on ebay,

Running Power taps is not difficult but you do need to do a couple of things.

#1 - Power wire that has the plug needs to be Clipped and run to a Main Barrier strip (if you do not know what this is do an image search on google)
#2 - Power leads go from this to the track and can be pinched (as was shown) or soldered (by your dad) Feeder wires can then be run to the barrier strips other connecting points..........OR you can run a Buss wire around underneath the entire layout and drop Short feeder wires to this Buss line.

If you do not understand this, Show this to your dad along with SlotV's pictures OK 

Good Luck to you


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys

The picture made it a lot clearer, Yeah I am probobly the youngest here (15) and I have electronics experance but nothing like slot cars. I know how to solder so I can do that. I have two powerpacks and They are LifeLike 15V, 600mA But now I understand the power taps I think I will use that.

I am ready to start Designing the layout of my permanent 4 lane track I want a long straight, Some S turns and All the Lanes to be equal, dose anybody have any sites I can go to for layout examples.

Thank Guys

Tom 

Thanks Guys


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Take a look here at 
Club 56 or the Commercial 68
either have nice fast straights with the club 56 more Nascar like and the commercial 68 adding a few technical bits.

The Eron 70 makes a Really nice fast course with enough turns to keep things interesting.........But for the Ultimate 4 lane, One that will keep you interested for many years.
Try the Greenfield 60 and extend it to 16 feet long!!
This site has some nice layouts but MORE THAN THAT, It has a lot of very good information that YOU NEED!!!!
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html


----------

